#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Native English teacher needed

## buch

part time job in Udonthani.
400/hour
contact: buchhome@yahoo.co.th

----------


## david44

Is porridge involved?

----------


## Cujo

Is accomodation included ? And what about a porridge allowance?

----------


## Dragonfly94

Are sex Pats ok?

----------


## Maanaam

> 400/hour


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> 


$400 an hour not to be sneezed at.

----------


## headhunter

ENGLISH NATIVE teacher wanted,WHAT TRIBE. :St George:

----------

